
Ask HN: Would this work? Encryption with IP addresses? - quotz
Say our IP address consists of a public and a private key, the public key is what servers send encrypted data to, and the computer decrypts the data with the private key. Would this theoretically work and would it be of any good use?
======
tannerbrockwell
You are describing is [https://www.wireguard.com/](https://www.wireguard.com/)
which is a stable choice for this application.

------
detaro
Kinda sounds like Tor hidden services.

~~~
quotz
I dont think so

~~~
detaro
Well, there's some variation in various approaches to routing, but routing
like we do with IP wouldn't work with a key-based scheme, so you'd need _some_
other mechanism for that.

